#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Importing Multi-Value data into a lookup multivalue field.

## Steven8294

Hi Guys, apologies for the extremely bad explinations but I have no idea what I'm doing in Access.. anyway.

I have a list of data in excel as follows

SMSList (Header)
Priority 1
Priority 1;Priority 2;Priority 6
Priority 6
Priority 5; Priority 2
Priority 2

I need to import this data into a table, then make the that field, a lookup field of a dataset in another table (that includes each of my Priority 1 - 7).. but when I import the data into a table, instead of selecting each multiple value (with a tick box) it creates a brand new value at the bottom of the lookup list like this "Priority 1;Priority 2;Priority 6", hopefully the screenshot will be of more help..

Regards
Steve

Test.png

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Works fine for me..

Check the screenshot.

Working Fine.JPG

----------


## Steven8294

Don't think you get me. After import of data, with fields that had multiple values in, instead of when I click the drop down, each selection being ticked within there own lines, it creates a new tick option at the bottom like D1, D3, D4 - instead of ticking D1. D3 then D4..

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Don't know how you constructed the Drop Down Values  :Confused: 

I hope the below screenshot will teach you how to build a dropdown  :Smilie:

----------


## Steven8294

This is exactly how I set up my dropdown list. However... after I have imported my data, then try to create the list, it creates fine, but Instead of only getting the values I have selected from my source data, it is creating new drop down options for cells with multiple values in..

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am really confused how it can add it in DL when it is not in Source Table  :Confused: 

Check the Limit To List property and see whether it restricts it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Steven8294

That works... to an extent. It now only imports data that has single values, so where before ti would create a new tick option for Priority 1; Priority 3; Priority 6 on the same line, it now doesn't include those values at all and only includes single values.

How do I get it to include those values but tick all of my options in the multiple value field?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Set the MultiSelect option to True and check  :Smilie:

----------


## Steven8294

I can only see one type of option for this, (Access 2013) - Allow Multiple Values - which is already set to Yes.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Is it possible to upload a small database with those two tables by removing all other tables/fileds/forms/queries?

----------


## Steven8294

Yes, will try and get some time after to prepare one, thanks.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

This is the DB I have created for you as an example check whether this helps you...

----------


## Steven8294

I used your DB, exported the "Table" - imported it again as a new table, set up the look up.. and bam, new options created for each. So issue still occurring.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Okay, I will try export and import and update you the status in couple of minutes  :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

For me access is not at all allowing to append the data in Table  :Frown: 

Please refer the attached screenshots  :Confused:

----------


## Steven8294

Nope, it doesn't allow to append the data, no idea why...

But if when importing, you choose to add it to a new table, it imports the data, but presents the issue..

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Importing the exported data in a *NEW TABLE* is not our prime target.

Because the *New Table* won't be having any relationship with the *Source* Drop Down List *Table*  :Smilie:

----------

